# Gridbacklayout



## lender (13. Nov 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche unter Neatbeans mein Layout zusammen zustellen
Wenn ich auf das Gridbacklayout rechtsklicke , dann costumize und dann wähle ich mir mein Objekt aus und sage ihm er soll noch oben also North dann bleibt er trotzdem in der mitte


Why? Also in dem Panel ist nur ein Objekt drinnen. Aber das soll nach ganz oben eben

Grüße


----------



## Syntax_Error (15. Nov 2009)

Du kannst unter dein Objekt beispielsweise ein leeres Panel setzen.
Alternativ kannst du mit Ausrichtungen und Insetzt arbeiten, um dein Layout anzupassen...


----------



## L-ectron-X (15. Nov 2009)

Setze für die Komponente einen Wert größer 0 ins Feld für weightY.


----------

